# mac os x desktop shortcuts?



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

I have set my fastermail account as my default mac mail account. If I click an email address hotlink it opens my fastermail pop 3 account. Great. 

But how can I copy a link to a certain person's email address as a desktop icon? I want to click on it to open mail with a new email addressed to this person. You get the picture.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Just drag the email address to the desktop.

Sort of confusing, if this isn't what you want can you re-phrase or explain a little more.


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

I can drag a link to an email from a webpage but I do not have the email address as a link anywhere and don't know how I create a hyperlink. I bet I sound like a real numpty here.


----------

